# green terror white flossy stringy looking poop



## airjaff (Aug 15, 2012)

tank size 320 litre
tank setup:tank has been running for 10 + years
PH:7.0
ammonia: 0
nitrite: 0
nitrate: 7.5 / 10
owned the fish for 12 days
25 % water change twice per week
i use prime to remove chlorine from tap water

Hello I have a green terror i bought 12 days ago (4/5 inch), has been pooping white stringy flossy looking poop, the poop seem green by the poop hole. I will post pics later. The fish hasnt eaten since *** got it. *** treated the tank with waterlife octozin, the last dose was on monday and *** not water changed since dosing as it says to do a water change in 8 days after the treatment. *** not seen any of the white poop untill today after the treatment! I cant beleive the white poop is back! Its in the main tank. Please could someone give me some ideas of what to do?

Thanks


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

If the fish still isn't eating and is still passing the white feces then I would treat--for Bloat--again. (Not familiar with the product you used--is it for bloat/internal parasites?)
Sometimes a fish just needs more than one treatment. 
How many other fish in the tank?

Robin


----------



## airjaff (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes the treatment is for internal parasites, *** put another treatment in. *** got to give one more does today. He's still poohing the white stuff, constantly!

Hes in a hospital tank now, there are about 8 fish in th main tank

Here are links to pics of the white poop, if you look closely you can see a greenish hue to the white poop near its anus.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/65745367/strin ... thing1.jpg
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/65745367/strin ... thing2.jpg
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/65745367/strin ... thing3.jpg


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

How is the fish otherwise? Is he swimming around normally? Not sitting on the bottom or hiding or hanging at the top? Is the fish gasping?

Robin


----------



## airjaff (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey

his behaviuor was normalish in the main tank.... would just swim slowly and stay in one place for a bit then move around, seemed quite shy. *** put him in a hospital tank, hes still doing the white poop. Hes seems quite crazy in the hospital tank trying to go up and down on the glass trying to bite the glass almost. Hes increibally active! If he ate he would be okay, its been over 2 weeks hes not eaten. *** just put some new medicen in sera flagellol its a vet grade medicen. Is there a way to force feed food to fish?


----------



## airjaff (Aug 15, 2012)

Bump


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

What happened after treating with flagellol? What was your treatment method and duration? Has the fish eaten?


----------

